# set up my water kit tonight



## rangerone766 (Nov 22, 2007)

i bought a swiftech h20-220 ultra kit, to cool my q6600. installed it tonight, pretty straight forward install. nothing too complicated, except. if you guy's think the antech 900 sucks for wire management. try hose management. i did eventually get it all hooked up.

i plugged the pump into an open molex on my secondary pc next to my main pc. just letting it run now and checking for leaks. 2.5 hours so far so good. altho with the hoses so hard to slide on to the barbs. i dont see how it could leak.

i got my quad up to 3.9 on air, but the temps were running almost 70c on full load. i really hope to break 4.0 or at least get it close for 24/7 use. no real reason just bragging rights i suppose. 

wish me luck. i'll update you all tomorrow after turkey dinner.


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 22, 2007)

oh man you should have posted something, im selling a 220 kit for $175 

Try using a little vasiline for the tubing, makes things way easier.


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 22, 2007)

i used some silicone divers grease. i just didnt want to admit it for fear of being yelled at for it. but i figured it couldnt hurt anything. glad i was right lolz


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 22, 2007)

i can take some tomorrow. but i had to be a little creative with mounting the rad. also i'm no pro but it works, and it looks better than this setup.



a111087 said:


> just kidding bro, you gotta do what you can with what you got.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 29, 2007)

thats chilling watercooling the themps get lower then normal wc
i'm building my own wc setup with heater core's


----------

